# As The Storms Rolled In



## quads (Jun 18, 2010)

I have experimented with lightning photos before.  This is last night's attempt.  I took 60 exposures. Out of those 60, I deleted all but 8! Here are 3 of those 8.











Lightning and cars going by.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice pictures quads did you get any nasty weather? 


Zap


----------



## quads (Jun 18, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> Nice pictures quads did you get any nasty weather?
> 
> 
> Zap


Nope, we got lucky.  40mph wind when it finally got here, then some heavy rain.  Only one strike close and that took the power out for a couple seconds.


----------



## quads (Jun 18, 2010)

If you liked the lightning photos from last night (they were just flashes and no bolts visible) maybe you will like the following 8 pictures I took 3 or 4 years ago. After looking at these again today, I can't believe I was standing out there with that storm so close!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 18, 2010)

That first one with the blue purple glow in the sky is creepy-ass.  Love it


----------



## muncybob (Jun 18, 2010)

great pics but as you admitted, temporary insanity!  I love being outside in lightining storms but they do scare the heck outa me! It's a great "rush" but it's not too smart!


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 18, 2010)

there aren't a lot of instances where you can use the word AWESOME and not have it sound over used or incorrectly used, but in the case of these photos....AWESOME. You can almost feel the static on your neck hairs.


----------



## quads (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks!  I was hoping to get more practice with lightning pictures tonight, but so far looks like all the storms are going south of me.  Next project; funnel cloud pictures!


----------



## wood spliter (Jun 19, 2010)

Quads were the first set taken in the dark or was it just really cloudy?


----------



## begreen (Jun 19, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I was hoping to get more practice with lightning pictures tonight, but so far looks like all the storms are going south of me.  Next project; funnel cloud pictures!



Just be careful you don't get sucked up into this new found obsession.


----------



## gibson (Jun 19, 2010)

I hate lightning, very scared of it.  Awesome pictures though!  We don't get very much of that "sideways lightning" out here.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jun 19, 2010)

just dont tie a key to a kite!


----------



## quads (Jun 19, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Quads were the first set taken in the dark or was it just really cloudy?


Dark, right around midnight.  And it was thick overcast too.


----------



## quads (Jun 19, 2010)

No lightning (or funnel clouds) last night.  The storms all went south of me.  A few pictures of what it looked like from here:










And after sunset:


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Jun 19, 2010)

Great Pictures Quads!

Billy


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 20, 2010)

Quads, You are very gifted with the camera! Great shots


----------



## kartracer (Jun 20, 2010)

awesome pics


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jun 20, 2010)

Quads, If i remember correctly your only usin a point and shoot camera? Either way amazing photos and a great eye!


----------



## quads (Jun 21, 2010)

SmokinPiney said:
			
		

> Quads, If i remember correctly your only usin a point and shoot camera? Either way amazing photos and a great eye!


Thanks!  That's right, a Canon PowerShot.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 22, 2010)

As usual . . . great pics. Loved the sunset pic of the farm . . . looks like something you would see in Country magazine.


----------



## Uper (Jun 22, 2010)

Great shots of the lightning storm.  Well worth the revisit, or in my case, the first look!


----------



## quads (Jun 22, 2010)

Here are a few pics of yesterday's storms:


----------

